# Lady locks: Please Help



## cspaula (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello. I have a few questions about lady locks. I have been trying to learn more about how to make bakery-quality lady locks but I cannot figure out what the dough is. Is it puff pastry? When I do an internet search all I come up with are recipes for either cream horns or clothes pin cookies-both are very small pastries. The ones in the bakery are much bigger. I have made several cream horn recipes/clothes pin cookies using recipes that I found on the Internet and none of that dough is even close to the ones at the bakeries. They were good but not what I was looking for. I have also tried frozen puff pastry and it was not similar to the bakery ones at all--much too buttery. The big ones in the bakery are light, airy and very flakey. Can anyone assist with this? Are there books that I could buy to read more about this? What kind of dough is it exactly? i even looked for premade molds that might be sold online--I only see mold for pastries for canolis, etc. Any help would be great appreciated.


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

I tried a slightly different tact online and discovered these, at least one of which I hope will fill the bill:

http://www.grouprecipes.com/61333/patts-miniature-lady-locks.html

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/lady-locks/detail.aspx

http://www.copykatchat.com/recipe-requests/15705.htm

http://www.pastrywiz.com/archive/recipes/025.htm

Any of these what you were after?


----------



## cspaula (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks for posting. I will check this out and give them a try.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Here and in NY we called them cream horns and they were made from puff paste wrapped around a baking tube. Either made large or mini.


----------

